# parking at souk al bahar?



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Got a pal in town tonight and plan to take him out to dinner at one of the restaurants in souq al bahar, i will also be driving him around before dinner (taxis arent an option) as we will be indulging in a few bevvies i will use safe driver after dinner. 

As safe driver needs a reference point to meet you, anyone know if there is parking at souq al bahar or used safe driver for a pick up from there before? 

xie xie


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Got a pal in town tonight and plan to take him out to dinner at one of the restaurants in souq al bahar, i will also be driving him around before dinner (taxis arent an option) as we will be indulging in a few bevvies i will use safe driver after dinner.
> 
> As safe driver needs a reference point to meet you, anyone know if there is parking at souq al bahar or used safe driver for a pick up from there before?
> 
> xie xie


Mmmm there is parking but it's quite messy. Could you valet at the Palace instead? Then pick your car up from there and get safer driver to meet you?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Plenty of parking at Souk al Bahar - mainly on level 3. The driver should be able to find it, as the entrance is to the right of the Palace Hotel. Or valet it as suggested.


NB - check your emails!


----------

